# Where have all the Cervelo riders gone?



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

3 Days in here without a post!!!! where have you all gone? I'm getting scared and lonely 

cheers

Ralph


----------



## pagey (Oct 30, 2009)

too busy riding my new S2!!!!!!


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I sold my R3, but I still have the S3.. So I'll be around


----------



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

Just wait for the official announcements on the 2011 R series revisions and ttbikes and they will all come flocking back


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow (Jul 3, 2009)

pagey said:


> too busy riding my new S2!!!!!!


CJS +1


----------



## naisan (Oct 15, 2009)

I just finished another hard week of riding, sorry haven't posted! 


Do you feel better?


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

My RS has been in my closet since May.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

RS rider here, been in General Discussions and Beginners Forum. I've been riding, doing the Philly Grand Fondo this weekend.

@MCF: get your RS out of the closet


----------



## Clay L (Jul 3, 2010)

Just got my RS last month, so i've been busy putting miles on it.


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

been busy with my new 1976 Centurion Super Elite ))))))

file://localhost/Users/pllim/Pictures/iPhoto%20Library/Originals/2010/Aug%209,%202010_2/photo.jpg

Its so nice coming back to my Cervelo S1 after riding my vintage cruiser......It's like going from a really old Mercedes Benz (like the 200s) to a brand new Ferrari  Awesome!

Check it out on me site too - www.thecycleboy.com


----------



## sa7nt (Jun 28, 2010)

Buy me an R3 frameset and I'll post in here all day long.


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

hmmmmmmm.......seems like I might have posted my bike with the old tape on it. Oops. Here's an updated link of what the bike looks like now. I was thinking white or black hoods. The tape is new and pretty pimp looking 

file://localhost/Users/pllim/Pictures/iPhoto%20Library/Originals/2010/Aug%209,%202010_2/photo.jpg


----------

